
Qemotion: A new solution to analyse automatically customer comments - degorsse
https://www.qemotion.com
======
degorsse
Q°emotion harnesses the power of NLP, Affective Computing and AI to help
detect emotional insights from the customer experience reviews and open
comments and launch impactful corrective actions.

"We believe that the emotional insights helps to accelerate the launch of
corrective actions to help have an impact of millions of customers.

We enable customer experience professionals to diffuse customer centricity
within their organisation by making transparent and sensible the emotions
lived daily by their final customers."

Market leaders in the tourism, retail, banking, services and FMCG industries -
such as TUI, Parc Astérix, Carlson Wagonlit Travel, Chanel, McDonalds, Crédit
Agricole, Sodexo, Caisse d'Epargne, Heineken, Savencia, Banque Casino, RATP,
Kantar use Q°emotion platform to manage millions of reviews and comments.

------
degorsse
Last update: Want to test it for your customer comments for free ?

Send an email to contact@qemotion.com with the code : HACKER-NEWS-IS-
EMOTIONAL-TOO and we will offer you a free test on the CXinsights.io platform.

Valid up to September 2020.

